# voetballen vs play football



## matakoweg

het valt me op dat het Nederlands vaak werkwoorden gebruikt bij sport en spel:
voetballen
volleyballen
tennissen
judoën
bridgen

terwijl in andere talen vaker "spelen" + sport, spel wordt gebruikt:

Fußball spielen
play football
играть в футбол

Is het Nederlands hier uniek in of zijn er ook andere talen die een werkwoord gebruiken bij het uitoefenen van een sport of spel?


----------



## ThomasK

Ik gebruikte even Google Translate (ik weet wel...), zocht alleen op 'voetballen', en een snelle test leverde alleen Hongaars op: _focizni_. Latijn zou ook alleen _pedilium_, voetenspel, kennen... Op het _All Languages_-forum zal je vermoedelijk wel betere antwoorden krijgen. 

Nu, even bedacht: het is vermoedelijk niet danig evident, of toch niet voor alle sporten. _Volleyballen _lijkt mij al veel minder evident, hoewel zeker niet onmogelijk...


----------



## YellowOnline

Nooit bij stilgestaan, maar dit klopt wel. In het Frans, Italiaans, Duits en Spaans is het resp. jouer au foot, giocare a calcio, Fußball spielen en jugar al fútbol.


----------



## Udo

Aan het begin vond ik het wat vreemd, maar inmiddels vind ik het wel handig, die Nederlandse manier om dit soort woorden te vormen. Hebben we immers een woord minder. Ik zou graag willen schaken - ipv - Ik zou graag schaak willen spelen. Trouwens, kan de tweede zin ook? ook al die minder goed klinkt.


----------



## YellowOnline

Udo said:


> Aan het begin vond ik het wat vreemd, maar inmiddels vind ik het wel handig, die Nederlandse manier om dit soort woorden te vormen. Hebben we immers een woord minder. Ik zou graag willen schaken - ipv - Ik zou graag schaak willen spelen. Trouwens, kan de tweede zin ook? ook al die minder goed klinkt.



Nederlands is flexibeler dan Duits:

1. Ik zou graag schaken. 
2. Ik zou graag willen schaken. 
3. Ik zou graag schaken willen.  [zelden]
4. Ik zou graag schaak spelen. 
5. Ik zou graag schaak willen spelen. 
6. Ik zou graag schaak spelen willen.  [zelden]
7. Ik zou graag willen schaak spelen. [zelden] 

Semantisch is de implicatie van constructies met 'willen' een beetje vreemd eigenlijk, meer bepaald: "men zou graag de wil hebben om iets te doen" ≠ "men zou graag iets doen". Desondanks zijn deze constructies perfect aanvaard. Maar dit terzijde.


----------



## eno2

Ik zou graag schaak willen spelen is in mijn ogen de verre wens uitdrukken van het schaken te willen aanleren. Wie al kan schaken en zin heeft in een partijtje zal eerder zeggen: ik wil graag schaken, of ik heb zin om te schaken.


----------



## eno2

YellowOnline said:


> Nooit bij stilgestaan, maar dit klopt wel. In het Frans, Italiaans, Duits en Spaans is het resp. jouer au foot, giocare a calcio, Fußball spielen en jugar al fútbol.



Hoe zegt men "balletje stampen" in het Engels, Duits, Spaans, Frans?


----------



## YellowOnline

eno2 said:


> Ik zou graag schaak willen spelen is in mijn ogen de verre wens uitdrukken van het schaken te willen aanleren. Wie al kan schaken en zin heeft in een partijtje zal eerder zeggen: ik wil graag schaken, of ik heb zin om te schaken.



Vandaar mijn opmerking over de semantische waarde. Doch dit is een dialoog waar niemand problemen mee zou hebben:

A: "Waar heb je nu zin in?"
B:" Ik zou eigenlijk voetbal willen spelen."


----------



## eno2

YellowOnline said:


> Vandaar mijn opmerking over de semantische waarde. Doch dit is een dialoog waar niemand problemen mee zou hebben:
> 
> A: "Waar heb je nu zin in?"
> B:" Ik zou eigenlijk voetbal willen spelen."



Schrijftaal. Gesproken zou ik altijd lapidair antwoorden. In voetbal. In tennis. Nog niet eens met het werkwoord. Maar wel in joggen en in zwemmen en in schaken. Waarschijnlijk omdat je nu eenmaal niet zegt in jog, in zwem en in schaak.


----------

